# 3 hens - 2 in one cage 1 in another



## dean.ips1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi, 

I could really do with help with what to do next, basically i have 3 hens, 2 I've had 2yrs+ in one cage Drucilla and Minimoo they have bonded, the closest we have got to bonding with them is they are both both happy to sit on a stick I'm holding either with or without millet,, with millet they will just about reach over my finger to get to the millet, they are not scared of me but they are showing not signs of perching on my hand/finger. I'm happy for them to give what they feel happy with

my other hen Butterbean i've had since 16/9/2021 and was around 12weeks of age

i went through the whole quarantine for 12 weeks, and during that time she was happy to set up on to my finger to either sit there and rest or eat millet. when i let her out of the cage in a different room to my other birds she never took any interest in flying back on to my finger. once quarantine was over she would fly directly on to Drucilla and Minimoo's cage, and just sit there all the time, I've since let them all fly together and there is no problems there apart from a bit of budgie politics which is amusing to watch and now Butterbean just wants to be inside their cage, this was ok at 1st as although Drucilla and Minimoo would fly about the cage when i stuck my hand in Butterbean was still calm and would step up. however that stopped and Butterbeen no longer steps up and started flying about the cage when i put my hand in. All together when there out they their all happy to sit on a stick i'm holding


Ok, So this is where I'm probably going to be told off by you pro's , but i'll take it on the chin as there well being is very important to me - as butterbean was going backwards when it came to bonding with me i starting making her go back into her own cage (both cages are within 1ft of each other)

i also want to give myself the best chance of Butterbean wanting to interact with me and hopefully teaching Dru and Mini its ok to use me as a perch

i just don't know where to go from here, i know it a slim chance Drucilla or Minimoo will give more than they have already, and i'm happy with that but should i keep Butterbean in her own cage and let them share airtime separately let them all out together and then separate when they need to be put to bed, take Drucilla and Minimoo to a separate room whilst i let out Butterbean and try and bond with her outside of the cage

any help would be great

many thanks

Dean


----------

